# Blackberry Port water or no water



## Casper (Oct 15, 2009)

Just curious, the one who made Blackberry Port in this forumdo you add water or no? Because everytime I make Blackberry Port I never add water just the juice extract from the berries.


----------



## paubin (Oct 15, 2009)

I havent made alot of ports, but my fair share. I would definetly use all juice if I had it availeable. If I had enough I'd also keep some extra for an f-pac after you stabilize. I would also make a blackberry liquor for fortifying. Everclear with a bunch of blackberrys soaking during the fermentation and bulk aging. Remember to let it age a while in bulk after fortifying as this will cause alot of drops after you add it. You may need to rack a final time before bottling or maybe even filter.


Pete


----------



## Casper (Oct 15, 2009)

paubin said:


> If I had enough I'd also keep some extra for an f-pac after you stabilize. I would also make a blackberry liquor for fortifying. Everclear with a bunch of blackberrys soaking during the fermentation and bulk aging.
> 
> 
> Pete







I heard a lot about f-pac but never made one before. Can you tell me how to make it?


Godd idealsoaking berries with everclear





Thanks


----------



## Goodfella (Oct 16, 2009)

I am making a Blackberry Port right now. And yes I used water. I was told by many people on this forum to do so. In fact, I was told to use no more then 6-8 lbs of fruit per gallon. 


Honestly, I am a bit concerned about it not having enough fruit. So I will be doing a big f-pack. 


F-packs are made by simmering fruit on your stove, running it through a strainer, then simmering the juices to reduce down to 1/3 the volume.


----------



## Goodfella (Oct 16, 2009)

By the way....


How do yours turn out when you use 100% juice?


----------



## Casper (Oct 16, 2009)

I have been making blackberry port for many years and never use f-pack. I neveradd water either. 


The Blackberry portI made so far aregood body and I really liked it. My last batch (29 L, fermenting now) I put 4 cups of Chianty kits to get more body and complexity andstill did not put water.


I wish I new about f-pac






Thanks for the F-packs process


----------



## Casper (Oct 16, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> By the way....
> 
> 
> How do yours turn out when you use 100% juice?





Very good I am hook 
I will never add water in my port, I usually pick around 100 to 120 # of blackberry, we have a lot of blackberry in <?amespace prefix = st1 ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficearttags" /><st1lace wt="on"><st1:City wt="on">Victoria</st1:City>, <st1:State wt="on">BC</st1:State></st1lace>. After I extract the juice from the berries I usually get about 25 to 28 Liter of juice(I get more when I had the sugar) I take 23 of juice and make my blackberry port with it. The rest of the juice I add water and make a Blackberry wine.<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />


----------



## Wade E (Oct 16, 2009)

Casper, with all that juice you would not need an f-pac thats for sure. Do you test for acidity and ph when making straight from juice and if so where about does it fall? Most of us dont have that kind of berry availability. Thats where the f-pac falls in.


----------



## Casper (Oct 18, 2009)

I don't have PH meter
I do test the acid
This port is at .75


----------



## Wade E (Oct 18, 2009)

Thats pretty high but just within reason and right about where Id expect from being straight juice.


----------



## Casper (Oct 19, 2009)

wade said:


> Thats pretty high but just within reason and right about where Id expect from being straight juice.





This one will be very sweet (1.025 to 1.030)just to have a balance with the acid. It is fermenting very fast now. <?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><O></O>
<O></O>
I have a lot of pulp 2 big bags one is in the Port and the other in the wine. I wasthinking to press the berries with my grape press, use what I extract tomake a second run. What do you think about that? I hope to get about 2 gal.<O></O>


----------



## Goodfella (Oct 19, 2009)

I read on jobes blackberry thread.... He did a 2nd run press that turned out great.


----------



## Casper (Oct 19, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> I read on jobes blackberry thread.... He did a 2nd run press that turned out great.





Yes,it is where I got the ideal but cannot find thread anymore.<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />


----------



## Casper (Oct 22, 2009)

I did the second run; first I pressed the blackberry fruit with a grape press and got 1 gal of fermenting wine. I add 1 gal of water, readjust the sugar and acid and also add 1 tsp of yeast nutrient. I tasted it and I think it will make a good wine. Nothing wronggetting extra bottles.


----------



## Goodfella (Oct 22, 2009)

Nicley done. Keep us posted on this one. I am curious.


----------



## Casper (Oct 28, 2009)

I got9 Liter from the second run, the fermentation is done it taste very good. I think I will keep it dry.


----------



## Waldo (Oct 29, 2009)

Are you going to oak it..Blackberry likes oak you know


----------



## vcasey (Oct 29, 2009)

Blackberry really loves oak, so does blueberry and cranberry, anything with honey and maple. Off track, but yes blackberry takes well to oak.
VC


----------



## Casper (Oct 29, 2009)

vcasey said:


> Blackberry really loves oak, so does blueberry and cranberry, anything with honey and maple. Off track, but yes blackberry takes well to oak.
> VC





I oak all my fruit raspberry/blackberry/blueberry


----------



## Casper (Oct 29, 2009)

Waldo said:


> Are you going to oak it..Blackberry likes oak you know







Yes I have an American Oak Barrell waiting for it. For now I have a chocolate raspberry port in the barrell. Should be ready to tranfer in couple weeks.


----------



## Waldo (Oct 29, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## Casper (Oct 29, 2009)

Forgot to mention that I will blend the 9 liter of wine with a raspberry/ rhubarb to 23 liter. The raspberry/ rhubarb is a bit high in acid so I purposely made the last one low in acid to blend it and hopeful fix the other one.


----------

